# The TC Top 200 Most Recommended Orchestral Works



## Air

The results of a poll conducted by *Trout* whom we all thank for the hard work he put into this.

*1. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
2. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
3. Debussy - Prélude à L'Après-midi d'un Faune
4. Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
5. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
6. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
7. Debussy - La Mer
8. Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
9. Stravinsky - Petrushka
10. Stravinsky - The Firebird
11. Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
12. Mozart - Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
13. Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
14. Bach - Orchestral Suites
15. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
16. Barber - Adagio for Strings
17. Handel - Water Music
18. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
19. Smetana - Má Vlast
20. Copland - Appalachian Spring
21. Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
22. Holst - The Planets
23. Grieg - Peer Gynt
24. Debussy - Nocturnes
25. Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
26. Varèse - Amériques
27. Respighi - The Pines of Rome
28. Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn
29. Sibelius - Finlandia
30. Beethoven - Egmont
31. Ives - The Unanswered Question
32. Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet Overture
33. Ravel - Pavane pour une Infante Défunte
34. Debussy - Images pour Orchestre
35. Mozart - Serenade No. 13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
36. Strauss - Tod und Verklärung
37. Grieg - Holberg Suite
38. Elgar - Enigma Variations
39. Strauss - Metamorphosen
40. Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
41. Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream
42. Dvořák - Serenade for Strings
43. Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
44. Sibelius - Tapiola
45. Strauss - Ein Heldenleben
46. Prokofiev - Peter and the Wolf
47. Handel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
48. Gershwin - An American in Paris
49. Brahms - Tragic Overture
50. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
51. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
52. Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
53. Stockhausen - Gruppen
54. J. Strauss II - The Blue Danube
55. Liszt - Les Préludes
56. Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks
57. Britten - The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
58. Sibelius - Lemminkäinen Suite
59. Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead
60. Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances
61. Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
62. Dvořák - Slavonic Dances
63. Stravinsky - Pulcinella
64. Falla - El Sombrero de Tres Picos
65. Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol
66. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
67. Ravel - La Valse
68. Brahms - Academic Festival Overture
69. Wagner - Siegfried Idyll
70. Bartók - Divertimento for String Orchestra
71. Debussy - Jeux
72. Berg - Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite
73. Tchaikovsky - The Sleeping Beauty
74. Ives - Three Places in New England
75. Ligeti - Atmosphères
76. Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
77. Mendelssohn - The Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave)
78. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
79. Fauré - Pavane
80. Adams - Harmonielehre
81. Bax - Tintagel
82. Britten - Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes
83. Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre
84. Strauss - Don Juan
85. Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter
86. Webern - Passacaglia
87. Pärt - Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
88. Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Festival Overture
89. Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra
90. Rebel - Les Élémens
91. Penderecki - Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
92. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
93. Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 3
94. Ravel - Rapsodie Espagnole
95. Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra
96. Bizet - L'Arlésienne
97. Villa-Lobos - Uirapuru
98. Sibelius - The Wood-Nymph
99. Respighi - The Fountains of Rome
100. Vaughan Williams - Job: A Masque for Dancing
101. Schubert - Rosamunde
102. Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra
103. Prokofiev - Scythian Suite
104. Copland - Rodeo
105. Holst - St. Paul's Suite
106. Milhaud - La Création du Monde
107. Sibelius - En Saga
108. Falla - El Amor Brujo
109. Brahms - Serenade No. 1
110. Prokofiev - Cinderella
111. Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
112. Dvořák - The Noon Witch
113. Glazunov - The Seasons
114. Mozart - Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
115. Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia
116. Xenakis - Metastasis
117. Lully - Ballet d'Alcidiane
118. Varèse - Ionisation
119. Liszt - Mazeppa
120. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsodies
121. Saint-Saëns - The Carnival of the Animals
122. Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra
123. Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande
124. Ravel - Boléro
125. Janáček - Taras Bulba
126. Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1
127. Barber - First Essay for Orchestra
128. Khachaturian - Gayane
129. Elgar - Pomp and Circumstance Marches
130. Varèse - Déserts
131. Messiaen - Éclairs sur L'Au-Delà…
132. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 4
133. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
134. Ravel - Valses Nobles et Sentimentales
135. Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
136. Schumann - Manfred
137. Dvořák - In Nature's Realm
138. Dvořák - The Water Goblin
139. Ravel - Ma Mère L'Oye
140. Sibelius - Karelia Suite
141. Sibelius - Kullervo
142. Takemitsu - Spirit Garden
143. Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture
144. Stravinsky - Agon
145. Alfvén - Swedish Rhapsody No. 1 "Midsommarvaka"
146. Beethoven - Coriolan Overture
147. Dutilleux - Mystère de L'Instant
148. Dvořák - Symphonic Variations
149. Shostakovich - Festive Overture
150. Webern - Im Sommerwind
151. Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
152. Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
153. Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite
154. Adam - Giselle
155. J. Strauss I - Radetzky March
156. Mozart - Serenade No. 7 "Haffner"
157. Delius - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
158. Biber - Battalia à 10
159. Delibes - Coppélia
160. Stravinsky - Apollo
161. Stravinsky - Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
162. Janáček - Idyll for String Orchestra
163. Bartók - The Wooden Prince
164. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
165. Fauré - Pelléas et Mélisande
166. Ligeti - Chamber Concerto
167. Chabrier - España
168. Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches
169. Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances
170. J. Strauss II - Morgenblätter
171. Rautavaara - Cantus Arcticus
172. Barber - The School for Scandal Overture
173. Copland - Billy the Kid
174. Barber - Music for a Scene from Shelley
175. Adams - Shaker Loops
176. Ibert - Escales
177. Ginastera - Estancia
178. Brahms - Serenade No. 2
179. Roussel - Bacchus et Ariane
180. Grieg - Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak
181. Copland - El Salón México
182. Mendelssohn - Ruy Blas Overture
183. Varèse - Arcana
184. Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
185. Elgar - Serenade for Strings
186. Koechlin - Le Livre de la Jungle
187. Sibelius - The Oceanides
188. Lutosławski - Musique Funèbre
189. Honegger - Pacific 231
190. Sibelius - Nightride and Sunrise
191. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 2
192. Khachaturian - Spartacus
193. Bax - November Woods
194. Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien
195. Wirén - Serenade for Strings
196. Copland - Lincoln Portrait
197. Suk - Serenade for Strings
198. Stravinsky - Jeu de Cartes
199. Ligeti - Lontano
200. Berlioz - Le Corsaire Overture*


----------



## Air

*Honorable Mentions:*

Abe - Divertimento
*Adams - Naive and Sentimental Music*
Adams - Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Adams - The Chairman Dances
Antheil - Ballet Mécanique
Arnold - Electra
Atterberg - Älven
*Balakirev - Russia*
Balakirev - Tamara
Banks - Trilogy
Barber - Fadograph of a Yestern Scene
Barber - Medea
Barber - Third Essay for Orchestra
*Bartók - Dance Suite*
*Bartók - Kossuth*
Bax - The Garden of Fand
*Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 2*
Beethoven - The Ruins of Athens
Bergman - Silences and Eruptions
Bergman - Sub Luna
Berio - Chemins Iib
*Berio - Ekphrasis*
Berlioz - Le Francs-Juges
Bernstein - Facsimile
*Birtwistle - Earth Dances*
Birtwistle - The Shadow of Night
Birtwistle - The Triumph of Time
*Bliss - Adam Zero*
Bloch - Evocations
Blomdahl - Pastoral Suite
Blomdahl - Sisyphos
Boulez - Figures-Doubles-Prismes
*Boulez - Notations*
Boulez - Rituel: In Memoriam Bruno Maderna
Byström - Barcarole
Canat de Chizy - Siloel
Canat de Chizy - Yell
Canzona - Tadeusz Baird
Carlstedt - Metamorphosi per Archi
*Carter - Concerto for Orchestra*
*Carter - Variations for Orchestra*
Cerha - Instants
*Chausson - Viviane*
Chavez - Paisajes Mexicanos
*Čiurlionis - Jūra*
Constant - 24 Préludes for Orchestra
Constant - Turner
Copland - Connotations
Copland - Danzon Cubano
Copland - Emblems
Copland - Music for a Great City
Dallapiccola - Three Questions with Two Answers
Dallapiccola - Variazioni per Orchestra
Dean - Komarov's Fall
*Debussy - Khamma*
*Delibes - Sylvia*
*Delius - 3 Small Tone Poems
Delius - Brigg Fair
Delius - Florida Suite
Delius - In a Summer Garden*
*Dukas - La Peri*
Duparc - Lénore
*Dutilleux - Métaboles*
Dutilleux - Timbres, Espace, Mouvement
Dvořák - A Hero's Song
*Dvořák - American Suite
Dvořák - Carnival Overture*
Dvořák - Czech Suite
Dvořák - Legends
*Dvořák - Othello
Dvořák - Scherzo Capriccioso*
Dvořák - Seven Interludes
*Dvořák - The Golden Spinning Wheel
Dvořák - Wood Dove
Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (In London Town)
Elgar - Falstaff*
Elgar - In the South (Alassio)
Eliasson - Desert Point
*Enescu - Romanian Poem*
Feldman - Intersection I
Feldman - Orchestra
Feldman - Structures for Orchestra
Fibich - At Twilight
Finzi - Romance for String Orchestra
*Franck - Le Chasseur Maudit*
Fučík - Entrance of the Gladiators
Gade - Echoes of Ossian
Geminiani - Concerti Grossi (After Corelli, Op. 5)
Gerhard - Concerto for Orchestra
Gerhard - Epithalamion
Gerhard - Pandora
Gershwin - Cuban Overture
Giazotto - Adagio in G minor
Ginastera - Popol Vuh
Glazunov - Chopiniana
*Glazunov - Lyric Poem
Glazunov - Raymonda*
Glazunov - Stenka Razin
Glière - The Red Poppy
Glinka - Jota Aragonesa
*Glinka - Kamarinskaya*
Glinka - Summer Night in Madrid
Glinka - Valse-Fantasie
Goldmark - Overture: In Italien
Grainger - Lincolnshire Posy
Grainger - The Warriors
Grieg - In Autumn
Grieg - Lyric Suite
*Grieg - Symphonic Dances
Grieg - Two Elegiac Melodies
Grofé - Grand Canyon Suite*
Hakola - Le Nuage d'Oort
Halffter - Mural Sonante
Harris - Epilogue to Profiles in Courage: JFK
Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
Hindemith - Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
*Hindemith - Nobilissima Visione*
Hoddinott - Star Children
Holst - A Fugal Overture
Holst - A Somerset Rhapsody
*Holst - Egdon Heath
Holst - Suites for Military Band*
Holst - The Perfect Fool
*Honegger - Pastorale d'Été*
d'Indy - Souvenirs
d'Indy - Wallenstein
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Jubilee March
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Yar-khmel', Spring Overture
Jolivet - Cinq Danses Rituelles
Jolivet - La Flèche du Temps
*Kabalevsky - The Comedians*
Kallstenius - Dalarapsodi
Karkoff - Fantasia poema
Karlowicz - Serenade
*Khachaturian - Masquerade*
Kilar - Exodus
Klami - Kalevala Suite
Koch - Concerto for Small Orchestra
*Kodály - Dances of Galanta
Kodály - Háry János*
Koechlin - Le Buisson Ardent
Koechlin - Les Heures Persanes
Krenek - Horizon Circled
Kupferman - And Five Quartets
Kupferman - Challenger
Kupferman - Three Faces of Electra
Kupferman - Wings of the Highest Tower
Lachenmann - Schwankungen am Rand
Lanner - Pesther-Walzer
Larsson - Adagio
Larsson - Little Serenade
Larsson - Lyric Fantasy
*Larsson - Pastoral Suite*
Lazarof - Icarus (Concerto for Orchestra No. 2)
Leifs - Geysir
Leifs - Hafis
Leifs - Hekla
Leifs - Reminiscence Du Nord
*Ligeti - Ramifications*
Lindberg - Aura
Lindberg - Fresco
Lindberg - Parada
Lindberg - Three Impressions of Travel
*Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5*
Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1
*Liszt - Orpheus
Liszt - Tasso*
Lyadov - A Fragment from Apocalypse
Lyadov - Kikimora
Lyadov - The Enchanted Lake
Maderna - Composizione No. 2
Maderna - Improvvisazione No. 1
Martinsson - Concerto for Orchestra
*Martinů - Double Concerto*
Martinů - Estampes
*Mathieu - Scènes de Ballet*
*Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
Mendelssohn - The Fair Melusina Overture*
Merikanto - Pan
Messiaen - Chronochromie
*Messiaen - L'Ascension*
Mozart - Maurerische Trauermusik
Mozart - Three German Dances
Musgrave - Concerto for Orchestra
*Mussorgsky - St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain*
Myaskovsky - Alastor
*Nielsen - Helios Overture*
Nigg - Poème Symphonique
Nordheim - Canzona
Nordheim - Greening
Nordheim - Magma
Nordheim - Monolith
Novák - Pan
Nyman - MGV
Ohana - Livre des Prodiges
Ohana - Synaxis
Ohana - T'Haran-Ngo
Pablo - Danzas Secretas
Parry - Lady Radnor's Suite
Pärt - Silouans Song
Penderecki - De Natura Sonoris No. 1
Penderecki - De Natura Sonoris No. 2
Penderecki - Fluorescences
Penderecki - Intermezzo
*Penderecki - Polymorphia*
Perle - Transcendental Modulations
Petrassi - Invenzione Concertata
Piston - The Incredible Flutist
Prodromides - Parcours
Prokofiev - Chout
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges Suite
Purcell - Abdelazer
*Rachmaninoff - Vocalise*
Raitio - Fantasia Poetica
Rautavaara - Angels and Visitations
Rautavaara - Regular Sets of Elements in a Semi-Regular Situation
*Ravel - Shéhérazade, Ouverture de Féerie*
*Respighi - Roman Festivals*
Respighi - The Birds
*Respighi - Trittico Botticelliano
Revueltas - Sensemayá*
Rodrigo - Per la Flor del Lliri Blau
*Roman - Drottningholms-Musique*
Rosenberg - Concerto for String Orchestra No. 1
Roslavets - In the Hours of the New Moon
*Roussel - The Spider's Feast*
Sainton - The Island
Sallinen - Shadows
Satie - Parade
Satie - Relâche
Scelsi - Aion
Scelsi - Chukrum
Scelsi - Hurqualia
Schmitt - Antony and Cleopatra
Schmitt - La Tragédie de Salomé
*Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum*
Schnittke - Pianissimo
Schnittke - Ritual
*Schubert - Overture in C major in the Italian Style*
Schubert - Overture in D major in the Italian Style
Schubert - Overture in E minor
Schuller - Of Reminiscences and Reflections
Schuman - New England Triptych
Schuman - Night Journey
Schumann - Die Braut von Messina
Schumann - Hermann und Dorothea Overture
Schumann - Julius Caesar Overture
Schurmann - Concerto for Orchestra
Sciarrino - Sui Poemi Concentrici
Sessions - Concerto for Orchestra
Sessions - Rhapsody for Orchestra
*Shchedrin - Carmen Suite*
*Shostakovich - Jazz Suites
Shostakovich - October*
Shostakovich - The Bolt
Shostakovich - The Gadfly Suite
Sibelius - Belshazzar's Feast
Sibelius - King Christian II Suite
Sibelius - Spring Song
*Sibelius - The Bard*
Skalkottas - Little Suite for Strings
Skrowaczewski - Concerto for Orchestra
Smetana - Hakon Jarl
Smetana - Richard III
Smetana - Wallenstein's Camp
Sousa - Esprit de Corps
Sousa - Power and Glory
Sousa - The Stars and Stripes Forever
*Sousa - The Washington Post*
J. Strauss II - Napoleon-Marsch
J. Strauss II - Seid Umschlungen, Millionen
J. Strauss II - Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka
J. Strauss II - Wein, Weib und Gesang
*J. Strauss II - Wiener Blut*
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier Suite
*R. Strauss - Macbeth*
R. Strauss - Symphonische Fantasie aus 'Die Frau ohne Schatten'
Stravinsky - Feu d'Artifice
*Stravinsky - The Fairy's Kiss*
Stravinsky - Variations
Suk - The Ripening
*Szymanowski - Harnasie*
Takemitsu - A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Takemitsu - The Dorian Horizon
Takemitsu - Twill by Twilight
Tansman - Concerto for Orchestra
Tansman - Four Movements
*Tchaikovsky - Hamlet Overture
Tchaikovsky - Marche Slave*
Tchaikovsky - The Tempest
Turina - Punto de Encuentro
*Tveitt - 100 Folk-Tunes from Hardanger*
Tveitt - Nykken
*Valen - Le Cimetiere Marin
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus*
Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
Vaughan Williams - The Wasps
Veress - Hommage à Paul Klee
*Villa-Lobos - Amazonas*
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 9
Villa-Lobos - Choros No. 6
Villa-Lobos - Choros No. 9
Villa-Lobos - Rudepoêma
Wagner - American Centennial March
Weber - Jubel Overture
Weber - The Ruler of the Spirits Overture
Webern - Five Orchestral Pieces
*Wolf - Italian Serenade*
Xenakis - Antikhthon
Xenakis - Pithoprakta
Zimmermann - Photoptosis

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in *bold* received votes from at least 2 different members.

*Let's give a huge round of applause to everyone who participated:* Air, Arsakes, bassClef, berghansson, brianwalker, Cnote11, ComposerOfAvantGarde, Conor71, dmg, Ellyll, emiellucifuge, gr8gunz, Huilunsoittaja, Klavierspieler, kv466, leomarillier, Llyranor, martijn, mmsbls, peeyaj, pjang23, Polednice, Prodromides, science, suffolkcoastal, SuperTonic, tdc, Toddlertoddy, TresPicos, Trout, Txitxo, Vaneyes, and the support of many others!


----------

